# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Βοήθεια για κλούβα!!

## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

Γεια σας παιδια θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας θελω να φτιαχω μια κλουβα εξω στο μπαλγκονι μου και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας θα ειναι για παπαγαλακια εχετε μηπως κατι ευκολο να μου προτεινετε? :bye:

----------


## mitsman

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...85%CE%AD%CF%82



για ριξε μια ματια στα θεματα που υπαρχουν σε αυτο την ενοτητα Ναταλια!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αρκετά ευκολότερο το συγκεκριμένο θα είναι με ξύλο αν θες να το φτιάξεις εσύ Ναταλία !!

*


> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...αγαλους!!!

----------


## mitsman

δικη μου προταση ειναι αυτο εδω.... δες το σχεδιο που εχω βαλει δες!

*Κλουβί κοκατίλ*

----------


## mitsman

Για ευκολο και φθηνο δες και αυτο εδω που τελικα εφτιαξε ο Γιωργος!!!

*Κλουβι για lovebirds...*

----------

